# Anfänger mit vielen Fragen

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hallo erstmal,

ich bin jetzt sehr glücklich, den ich habe es geschafft eine Gentoo 2005.0 AMD64 Installation samit Gnome & openOffice aufzusetzen. :Very Happy:   Viele Fragen habe ich auch im IRC beantwortet bekommen, viele aber auch nicht. 

Erstmal zu meinem System, das ist ein FujitsuSiemens SCALEO 600 mit AMD64 3000, Nvidia GeForce 5700LE, SB Live 5.1 (VIA onboard-Sound ist im Bios deaktiviert), ner D-Link Netzwerkkarte,Firewire, USB-Card Reader (VIA)

Also ich habe wie gesagt einige Fragen, wird ein langer Post:

===================

1. Frage - fbsplash

===================

Wollte mir einen bootsplash installieren, also bin ich auf www.gentoo-wiki.com und habe mir die HowTo's angesehen, da stand dann das man besser fbsplash nehmen solle. Okay, die Anleitung genommen, hmm, dumm, ist für 2.4er kernel, aber weiter ... dort steht man braucht bei den gentoo-dev-sources keine(!) patches. es sei bemerkt bei gentoo 2005.0 ist gentoo-sources=gentoo-dev-sources! Also brauche ich keine patches oder? gut, dann habe ich im kernel alles so eingestellt, wie dort angegeben, dumm nur das es beim 2.6er kernel anders aussieht als in der anleitung, deshalb, kann mir vielleicht mal jemand die kernel konfig beim 2.6er sagen? okay, weiter, danach kernel gebacken, das ding laut anleitung emerget. dann spash installiert

```
emerge splashutils

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024  -r 1280x1024 emergence
```

, grub geändert 

```
default=0

timeout=0

title  Gentoo 2.6.11-gentoo-r3

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:emergence

initrd=/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

```

 und reboot.

So, jetzt startet er Linux, dann friert das bild ein, ganz am anfang vom linux starten, da wo normal wohl der splash screen erscheinen würde, und bleibt stehen bis zum LoginManager ... hmmm, als ob er keine Bilder findet. So sieht mein Boot-Verzeichnis aus: 

```
angler root # ls -all /boot/

total 4496

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root    1024 Apr 10 06:42 .

drwxr-xr-x  21 root root    4096 Apr  9 05:24 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root       0 Apr  2 04:23 .keep

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1037769 Apr 10 06:42 Sytem.map-2.6.11-gentoo

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       1 Apr  1 05:00 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   29230 Apr 10 06:15 config-2.6.11-gentoo

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1021602 Apr  7 05:43 fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    1024 Apr  3 00:21 grub

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2472948 Apr 10 06:15 kernel-2.6.11-gentoo

drwx------   2 root root   12288 Apr  1 04:56 lost+found

```

 Was mache ich den hier falsch? Und wo finde ich den die LOG-Files dazu?  

Und wie installiere ich den ein Splash-Screen den ich aus dem Internet geladen habe?

===================

2. Frage - log-files

===================

Ich bin auf der verzweifelten suche nach LOG-Files. Ich weiß nur das wenn ich Gnome per startx starte und dann wieder stoppe, ich auf der konsole kurz lauter fehler sehe, aber irgendwie kann ich nirgendow ein log-file entdecken? normalerweise starte ich gnome über den gdm, also müsste er doch irgendwo irgendwas loggen?

Das gleiche Problem beim bootsplash, er startet falsch, aber ein log-eintrag finde ich dazu nicht, auch nicht in der boot.log?

Und zu guter letzt, gibt es für gnome sowas wie ein log-file viewer? bei fedora gabs das.

===================

3. Frage - NVIDIA

===================

Hehe, damit gibt ja immer Probleme. Wie gesagt habe AMD64 und nvidia. Da mir im IRC gesagt wurde das es mit der stable Version von nvidia-6229 & xorg Probleme gibt, habe ich wie geraten ein "...nvidia-driver ~amd64..." in die/etc/portage/package.keywords eingetragen. 

```
angler root # emerge -va nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7174-r1  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

...

...

angler root # qpkg -i -I -nc | grep nvidia

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174

        Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver [ http://www.nvidia.com/ ]

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7174-r1

        NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries [ http://www.nvidia.com/ ]

```

 Soweit, so gut, das ganze funktioniert auch ganz gut, aber bei glxgears komme ich nur auf 2300 fps, was kann ich den in der xorg.conf optimieren? vorallem wenn ich mit transparenz arbeite am desktop.

Gut, mein Hauptproblem ist aber das ich die emul-linux-x86 Pakete brauche, da ich Counterstrike 1.6 über cedega spielen will und CrossOver Office brauche. Den ich kann soweit alle emul-linux-x86... Pakete installieren, ausser(!) emul-linux-x86-nvidia 

```
angler root # emerge -va emul-linux-x86-nvidia

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "emul-linux-x86-nvidia" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-nvidia-1.0.6111-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-nvidia-1.0.6629 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

```

 dann trage ich das Paket eben in /etc/portage/package.unmask ein mit "=<PAKET>", gesagt getan, aber dann kommt dasselbe 

```
angler root # nano /etc/portage/package.unmask

angler root # emerge -va emul-linux-x86-nvidia

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-nvidia-1.0.6629" [ebuild])

```

 Und wie komme ich jetzt zu meinen nvidia 32bit-libs? den ich denke mal das ich ohne dieses Paket wohl kaum Windows-Spiele spielen kann. Muss ich jetzt meinen 64Bit Treiber deinstallieren, um auf die gleiche Versionsnummer zu kommen. Kurz und knapp, wer kann mir da helfen?

===================

4. Frage - grubconf

===================

Das gleiche Problem wie beim nvidia-Treiber, 

```
angler root # emerge -va grubconf

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "grubconf" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-admin/grubconf-0.5 (masked by: missing keyword)

- app-admin/grubconf-0.4 (masked by: missing keyword)

- app-admin/grubconf-0.5.1 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

```

 Ich kann es einfach nicht installieren, obwohl es davon ne Version geben sollte.

Achja, bei "emerge openoffice-bin-de" habe ich das gleiche Problem, und nur weil 64Bit nutze muss ich doch nicht auf deutsch verzichten oder?

===================

5. Frage - cedega, CS & TeamSpeak

===================

Ich will Cedega nutzen um damit CS 1.6 über Steam zu spielen, was ja geht. Dabei will ich aber auch gleichzeitig TeamSpeak benutzen um mich mit den anderen zu unterhalten. Ich habe oft gehört das würde gehen, irgendwie ... andere sagen ne, geht net. Deswegen:

- was brauche ich alles an zusätzlichen Paketen um unter gentoo AMD64 per cedega Win32Bit Games zu spielen (alsa hab ich schon)?

- was brauche ich für Counterstrike & STEAM?

- wie muss ich gentoo, cedega & teamspeak einstellen, damit ich den sound aus dem game und den sound aus teamspeak höre, und mein mikro in teamspeak auch funktioniert?

===================

6. Frage - hardware-monitor

===================

Habe mir per 

```
angler root # emerge -va hardware-monitor

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/hardware-monitor-1.2  -debug 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

 das ding installiert, ist auch für gnome. aber es erscheint nirgens im Menü ein Eintrag?? Warum das?

===================

7. Frage - gDesklets

===================

Wollte mir den desklet-starterbar installieren, ging auch alles wunderbar.

Jetzt habe ich einmal den Menüpunkt "gDesklets" -> den soll man starten damit er im Hintergrund läuft -> OK

dann gibts noch gDesklets Display -> klick -> ordner geht auf mit unterordner "starterbar" -> klick -> dann ziehe ich das starterbar.display auf den desktop -> Fehler, verboten.

Okay, in der Anleitung steht dann solle man es per Terminal-Befehle versuchen 

```
angler root # gdesklets starterbar

Could not connect to gnome-session. GNOME session management will not be

available for this application.

gDesklets 0.26.1

Copyright (C) 2003, 2004 Martin Grimme, Christian Meyer, Jesse Andrews

This software is licensed under the terms of the GNU GPL.

```

 -> Could Not Start Display -> File gibts net ??? Was mache ich den hier schon wieder falsch?

===================

8. Frage - alsa-mixer

===================

Ich benutze ALSA als SoundSystem, im Kernel habe ich den EMU10K1 Treiber FEST eingebunden, und sonst keinen! Die onBoard-Karte habe ich im BIOS deaktiviert! desweiteren habe ich mir den gnome-alsa-mixer installiert.

Ansich geht alles, das Problem ist nur wenn ich den mixer unter gnome öffne kommt da ne latte von 30-40 reglern und 20 knöpfen unten!! außerdem steht oben, als SoundDevice Name Sigmatel bla bla ... !!!! Das ist die onBoard-Karte! Ich habe auch das Gefühl das die Regler und Knöpfe von beiden(!) Karten dort erscheinen! WIe kann ich das ändern? Was muss ich tun damit da oben SB Live steht und auch nur deren Regler erscheinen?

===================

9. Frage - Software

===================

Ich wollte mal wissen welche Software ihr mir zur Webprogrammierung unter gnome empfehlen würdet, unter Win nutze ich GoLive und UltraEdit. Bräuchte schopn was mit Projektverwaltung, etc.. wie GoLive eben, ein guter Editor, vielleicht ne Drag-Drap für einfache Sachen, hmm, was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen, ohne das ich mit 10 programmen arbeiten muss?

Und allgemeiner, welche Software für gnome könnt ihr mir noch empfehlen, was ist wirklich nützlich, sinnvoll, etc..?

----------

## the-pugnacity

zu 8. also der chip von der sb live ist von sigmatel es sollten 2 reiter sein einmal für alsa einmal oss ist also alles ok

zu 9. wenn du gnome hast guck dir mal bluefish an und für drag and drop nvu oder mozilla-composer

----------

## z4Rilla

zu 2. /var/log/Xorg.0.log bzw. /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old

zu 3. /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Load       "glx"
```

In der section "device" der graka falls du es nocht nicht hast:

```
Driver      "nvidia"

Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
```

zu 5. [CS] das würde mich auch mal interessieren  :Very Happy: 

Um Teamspeak parallel zu anderen Programmen mit soundausgabe laufen zu lassen musst du den arts dämon laufen haben (kde-base/arts) und dann irgendwie mit 

```
artsdsp teamspeak
```

 starten. Im Teamspeak-forum steht wies geht!

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

the-pugnacity:  *Quote:*   

> zu 8. also der chip von der sb live ist von sigmatel es sollten 2 reiter sein einmal für alsa einmal oss ist also alles ok 

  ne, da muss ich dich enttäuschen habe nur 1(!) Reiter, obwohl ich "emerge alsa-oss" erfolgreich gemacht habe! Konnte aber z.Bsp. keine alsa-driver installieren, da ich die FEST im kernel habe.

z4Rilla:  *Quote:*   

> zu 2. /var/log/Xorg.0.log bzw. /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old 

  hmmm, da habe ich schon nachgesehen, da steht net viel drin, vorallem nix davon ob bei Gnome Fehler auftreten.[/quote]

----------

## slick

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Frage - fbsplash
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Da Du neu hier bist, mal ein Hinweis unter uns. Lies mal bitte zuerst https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-103561.html , besonders Punkt 9. Wäre echt hilfreich um hier hilfreiche Antworten zu bekommen.

EDIT: URL korrigiertLast edited by slick on Sun Apr 10, 2005 9:52 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## 76062563

Das Komma muss aus der URL raus  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

THX, done...

----------

## reptile

zu 3.:

```
# echo "~media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629" >> /etc/portage/packages.unmask

# emerge emul-linux-x86-nvidia
```

edit: ergänzt.

----------

## kronk2002de

zu 6.:

Du kannst Dir auch mal gkrellm2 anschauen. Ansonsten: Menüpunkte kannst auch von Hand anpassen. Wie das bei Gnome geht, keine Ahnung. Habe erst lange Zeit KDE genutzt und bin nun bei fluxbox (solltest Dir auch mal anschauen  :Wink:  )

zu 9.:

Schau Dir mal Eclipse mit phpEclipse an. Da hst Du eine super Projektverwaltung (auf Wunsch sogar via CVS / FTP / WebDAV ...) und mehr braucht der richtige Webentwickler nicht.

----------

## Garwin

also die 32-bit Libraries von Nvidia brauchst du laut package.mask Eintrag nicht mehr.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Jeremy Huddleston <eradicator@gentoo.org>
> 
> # These are provided by non-emul packages now
> ...

 

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe brauchts keine emul-libs für Nvidia mehr, da das wohl im Treiberpaket enthalten ist, hab hier auch überhaupt keine Probleme mit einem amd64-System und Geforce6600GT mit den 7174er Treibern.

----------

## aleph-muc

zu 4 grubconf

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere mußt Du lt Installationsanleitung bei einem 64 Bit System grub-static verwenden

Gruß

aleph

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

...vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten, zumindest ein paar Sachen wären damit geklärt, schade das keiner einen Tip zu fbsplash und open-office hat.

Ich werde aber das nächste mal für jedes Thema einen eigenen Thread öffnen, sorry, ansonsten habe ich ja versucht so deutlich wie möglich meine Probleme zu beschreiben.

----------

## Garwin

<gelöscht> hat sich erledigt, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

----------

## Blackdream

zum 1http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Fbsplash#Konfiguration

in der deutschen stehts für den kernel 2.6

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

blackdream: genau nach der anleitung bin uch ja vorgegangen  :Wink: 

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

... die 32Bit nvidia libs lassen sich auch mit 

```
 echo "~media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629" >> /etc/portage/packages.unmask

# 

emerge emul-linux-x86-nvidia
```

 nicht installieren, auch wenn ich das "-r1" dranhänge kommt der gleiche Fehler.

Beim hardware-monitor habe ich das Problem das er sich gar nicht starten läßt, habe schon etliche Befehle versucht, aber es tut sich nix.

Zu blowfish & phpEclipse -> finde beides nicht bei emerge, bzw. blowfish gar nicht und Eclipse nur als C/C++ Editor?

und bei fbsplash bin ich immer noch am verzweifeln *g*

----------

## reptile

sorry, die datei sollte /etc/portage/package.keywords heissen.

hth

----------

